# The trip from He** video



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I loved the video..sorry the trip wasnt as peaceful as it seems. Thanks for sharing : )


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow Hooch- those are some spectacular pictures! You really did see some 'leaves'! And tell Tyler he "done good on the pic of mom and pops"! Thank god we had a wet spring to shine those colors- wonderful video- thanks for sharing


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Hooch, loved the video and the music, you got great pics there too


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Gorgeous scenery - sorry the trip wasn't a great one - you can't tell from the photos.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Beautiful slideshow of your trip. The blue, blue sky near the end was breathtaking against the leaves.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

sorry it wasn't a good trip, but the pics more than make up for it


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Hooch, the pictures are gorgeous. Sorry to hear it wasn't the greatest for you though.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I really enjoyed taking in all of the Fall foliage you were able to capture. The landscape with all the Fall colors was just beautiful. I'm sorry it wasn't a good trip for you. Thanks for sharing with all of us. 

~Jackie


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

What a pretty video. Those pictures are beautiful. Breathtaking in some of those places--those long vistas.

Maybe this video will help make new (and better) memories... Whenever I have had a bad experience and there are pictures taken at the same time that look like things were fine, I find over time its okay to make new memories, that go with the pictures... it softens the hurt...

Peace...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Great shots Hooch! Love the song. It takes me back many years. Hooch, it may have been the trip from Hell, but Tyler will remember it differently. I hang on to those moments when I had my Mom and Dad and I'm 51!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Gosh, where was the "from hell" part?  I was expecting more fire and brimstone.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great pictures, the coloring of the leaves are beautiful.... Love the song and I agree with Kim, might not have been the best trip for you, but Tyler will remember it and it will hold a special memory for him.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Neat video - Hooch, think about how many people you made happy with your trip!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

What a nice video, Hooch ! Loved the back seat pic of Tyler and ?River?
Couldn't tell you were having a cranky day :


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Lovely video!.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I loved it Hooch...though it made me cry. I've been weepy lately anyway. I bet you're glad you took the trip even if it was to Hell and Back. Memories take the edge off and leave you with a better feeling than the events themselves...at least mine always do Hope you're feeling better now and can look back on your trip and smile.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Hooch, those are beautiful pictures. It's really nice to see places that aren't covered up with concrete and strip malls. You guys look good too!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Beautiful video Hooch. Though you don't look like you were enjoying yourself much. I'm so sorry it sucked.

We have such great memories of fall trips to the bluffs and all the changing color, listening to Husker games on the radio. The kids really have wonderful memories of those trips.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

It looks like a fabulous trip. I guess you had to be there to experience the hell part!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sorry the trip was hell but the pictures are gorgeous. And everyone looked good too. Hope you have recovered from it and will be able to look back on the memories and laugh. And Tyler will remember it years from now with happiness. 

(((HUGS)))) hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Beautiful pics, Hooch! I had forgotten how beautiful that part of the country is.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Any other time I would have loved the trip but I just can't do the things I once did. And this trip just reaffirmed that. I felt more like a defeat than a trip from hell really.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Hooch, you have been through so much since last November, up and down, and you know you've survived a lot of of miracles. I'm just glad you were able to ride in the truck with your family and take those beautiful pictures; I know you were really looking forward to the fall colors. And see? You still survived the 'trip from hell'


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful pictures, Hooch.


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

I loved the photos. I miss seeing the change of seasons and now thanks to you I feel like I've experienced fall. Sorry it wasn't the trip you were hoping for.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

At least your trip from He** had some gorgeous scenery. Wish you had a better time of it.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry your trip wasn't as good as the pics, but it will make for some beautiful memories. Gorgeous shots of scenery, and family


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful pictures, sorry the trip was not fun for you!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

It must be frustrating, Hooch. Tyler and the pup looked cute, and Tyler will have some great memories from the trip, and the rest of us got to see the great fall colors.


----------

